# living on the sea coast in germany



## krishna phoenix (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi I have been living in germany for 10 years in hessen, and me and my german wife are thinking about moving to the sea coast, does any one have any suggestions as an english speaker, where I can find an ok job, using english, to get a job. Living in the middle of germany is not my thing or my wifes, all comments are welcome


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

My comment is simply how does one manage to live in Germany for ten years without learning to speak German?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I also thought the same and it is a bit naughty not to be able to get a job speaking German after 10 years in the country but I know you are not an isolated case. One guy on my German course had been in the country for over 20 years!
Anyway, in answer to the OP I would say of course you can find a job on the coast, but it won't be very well paid and possibly only seasonal. Have you ever been there in the winter? It can be pretty grim just like in the middle of Hessen!


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, Germanys coasts are not particularly beautiful. Also depends on how close to the coast you want to be. Hamburg and Bremen are close to the sea and it'll be easy to find a job there.
Otherwise there are barely cities, just town and villages. Rostock and Kiel are the bigger ones.


----------

